# me sorprende, uno nunca termina de conocerla



## Wapochen

Saludos Comunidad,
Deseo me ayuden con la traducción al japonés (y en romanji   que me sirve mucho) de las siguientes frases para entender el uso de este verbo, cualquier sugerencia o comentario que me ayude se los agradezco:

*me sorprende, uno nunca termina de conocerla/a.
*se lo digo con conocimiento de causa.
*no puedo decir que la conozco.
*ya siento que la conozco.
*conozco su manera de actuar.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## kikou

Hola, Wapochen



			
				Wapochen said:
			
		

> Saludos Comunidad,
> Deseo me ayuden con la traducción al japonés (y en romanji  que me sirve mucho) de las siguientes frases para entender el uso de este verbo, cualquier sugerencia o comentario que me ayude se los agradezco:
> 
> *me sorprende, uno nunca termina de conocerla/a.
> おどろいたことに、なにひとつしることができないのです。
> （odoroitakotoni, nanihitot(s)u s(h)irukotogadekinai no desu)
> 
> *se lo digo con conocimiento de causa.
> あなた（usted)/あなたたち（ustedes)/かれ（él)/かれら（ellos)/かのじょ（ella)/かのじょたち（ellas) に、じじょうをよくわきまえたうえで、いいます。
> （anata/anatatati/kare/karera/kanojyo/kanojyotati ni, jijyouwo yoku wakimaeta uede, iimasu.
> 
> *no puedo decir que la conozco.
> それ（la)/かのじょ（ella)　をしっているとはいえません。
> (sore/kanoyjo wo s(h)itteiru toha iemasen)
> ☆la pronunciación de “とは” no es　“toha” sino “towa”
> 
> *ya siento que la conozco.
> それ（la)/かのじょ（ella) をしっているようなきがします。
> （sore/kanoyjo wo s(h)itteiru youna kiga s(h)imasu.
> 
> *conozco su manera de actuar.
> ¿actuar? ¿De qué se trata? en inglés se dice “play”, “perform”　o “act”.....??
> En este caso, わたしは、えんじかたをしっています。
> （watas(h)i ha enjikata wo s(h)itteiamsu.
> ☆la pronunciación de　“わたしは”　no es “watas(h)iha” sino “watas(h)i wa”
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Wapochen

kikou said:
			
		

> Hola, Wapochen


 
Saludos Kikou

Si entendí bien, entonces puedo escribir: 

かのじょ　に、じじょうを　よく　わきまえた　うえで、いいます。
kanojyo ni, jijyouwo yoku wakimaeta uede, iimasu.
se lo digo a ella con conocimiento de causa.

Es correcto?

Gracias por los pronombres!


----------



## Wapochen

Bueno y la verdad es que he buscado las palabras, pero solo encontré kanojyo.....


----------



## SpiceMan

彼女の事情をよく弁えた上で言います

かのじょ　の　じじょう　を　よく　わきまえた　うえ　で　いいます

kanojo no jijou wo yoku wakimaeta ue de iimasu
kanojo = ella
no = partícula posesiva => kanojo no = su. (posesivo 3era persona)
jijou = razones, circunstancias, situación
wo = partícula objeto directo
yoku = adverbio de bien, "bienmente".
wakimaeta = conocer, poder discernir (pretérito) infinitivo: wakimaeru
ue = arriba 
de = partícula de ubicación (complemento de lugar) => ue de = encima, sobre, además (de eso)
iimasu = decir (presente)

Conocí/he conocido bien(mente) su situación/sus circunstancias, sobre esto (basado en esto) lo digo.

Una vez que entiendas esta, vamos por la siguiente.


----------



## Wapochen

Muchas gracias, voy a analizarla hasta que recuerde bien la oración. Pero más importante es que me comentes por favor, cómo esta estructurada la oración en japonés:
para nosotros:
pron.personal sustantivo verbo y circunstancial, o algo que complete el predicado, correcto??? 

El niño juega bajo la lluvia.

En japonés como se estrutura la oración?.
Pués con el ejemplo anterior me he perdido! .

Gracias por la comprensión!


----------



## SpiceMan

En japonés, la función gramatical de todo te lo dan las partículas.

no = partícula posesiva. watashi = yo. watashi no = mi.
watashi no ie. mi casa.
de = lugar en el que se hace una acción (si no denota existencia). O sea, en. O sea, un complemento de lugar.
wo = indica objeto directo.

watashi no ie de terebi wo mimashita.
yo (part. posesiva) casa (part. lugar) televisión (part. objeto directo) miré.

mí casa en televisión miré. Más naturalmente: miré televisión en mi casa.

kanojo no jijyou wo yoku wakimaeta ue de iimasu

ella (part. posesiva) situación/circunstancias (part. obj directo) bienmente saber/conocer/discernir sobre (part. lugar) decir.

su situación bienmente saber "encima de" decir. Más naturalmente, Lo digo basado en ("encima de") que conozco bastante su situación/su condición/sus circunstancias.


----------



## kikou

*Hola Wapochen,*



> Si _entendí bien, entonces puedo escribir: _
> 
> _かのじょ　に、じじょうを　よく　わきまえた　うえで、いいます。_
> _kanojyo ni, jijyouwo yoku wakimaeta uede, iimasu._
> _se lo digo a ella con conocimiento de causa._
> 
> _Es correcto?_


 
Sí, es correcto.  



> _Bueno y la verdad es que he buscado las palabras, pero solo encontré kanojyo....._


 
Eso no puede ser....... 



> _Muchas gracias, voy a analizarla hasta que recuerde bien la oración. Pero más importante es que me comentes por favor, cómo esta estructurada la oración en japonés:_
> _para nosotros:_
> _pron.personal sustantivo verbo y circunstancial, o algo que complete el predicado, correcto???_
> 
> _El niño juega bajo la lluvia._
> _おとこのこ　が、あめ　の　なか（を）　あそびます。_
> _otokonoko　ga, ame　no　naka(wo) asobimasu._
> 
> _☆ la forma neutral de “あそびます(asobimasu)” es “あそぶ(asobu)”_
> 
> _En japonés como se estrutura la oración?_.


 
Ejemplo)

①Le dije a ella que eso no podía ser.
（わたし　は）　かのじょ　に　「そんな　はずは　ない」　と　いいました。
(watashi ha) kanjyo ni 「sonna hazu ha nai」 to iimashita. 

②Se lo dije a ella con conocimiento de causa bajo la lluvia.
（わたし は）　あめ　の　なか、かのじょ　に　じじょう　を　よく　わきまえた　うえ　で　いいました。
(watashi ha) ame　no　naka kanojyo ni jijyou wo yoku wakimaeta ue de iimashita.

☆「あめ の なか、(わたし は) かのじょ　に　～」 es también correcto. 

③Bajo la lluvia,　le dije a ella con conocimiento de causa queeso no podía ser. 
（わたしは）、　あめ　の　なか、　かのじょ　に、　じじょう　を　よく　わきまえた　うえ　で、　「そんなはずはない」　と　いいました。 
(watashi ha) am　e　no naka kanojyo ni jijyou wo yoku wakimaeta ue de 「sonna hazu ha nai」 to iimashita.

☆「あめ　の　なか、（わたし　は）　かのじょ　に　～」es también correcto.　

*PARA SpiceMan*


> _yoku = adverbio de bien, "bienmente"_.


 
¿Qué es "bienmente"? ¿Qué quiere decir? No viene en el diccionario.... 
“BIEN” es un adverbio( y es un adjetivo también), así que no necesitar poner expresamente “mente” a “BIEN” ¿no?


----------



## SpiceMan

Si, en realidad hice el siguiente pensamiento

よい　bueno
よく buenamente (en realidad, el significado del español "bien").

En el medio mezclé todo . "Bienmente" no existe, por eso está escrito entre comillas.


----------



## kikou

Gracias, SpiceMan  

Sí, “buenamente” figura en el diccionario.
Sin embargo, el significado no es “よく”. 

Dice que ：
①可能な範囲内で、　無理をせずに
②容易に、　やすやすと、　たやすく
③自分の意志で、　無理強いされずに 、自発的に

No creo que tengan el mismo sentido que “よく” estas palabras.


----------



## SpiceMan

よい es bueno (adjetivo)
よく es bien (adverbio)

Buenamente no significa lo mismo, porque son distintos idiomas. Pero serían ambos casos el adverbio que corresponde al adjetivo "bueno". 

Los matices (ニュアンス) son distintos en los dos idiomas. De hecho, no se me ocurre ejemplo para decir "buenamente" excepto en contextos que significaría 30%素直に, 70%親切に.

El problema es que "bien" y yoku no son 100% lo mismo. 
Estoy hablando bien -> チャント話している
Me encuentro seguido con él -> 彼とよく会う、　よく出会う
Canta bien -> 上手く歌う
Lo pensé bien -> （それのことを）よく考えた　や　思案した
Lo pasé bien -> 楽しかった　よく過ごした
¡Qué memoria (que tenés)!  -> よく覚えているね！ (記憶能力がいいな！　すごい記憶！　など)
 Me desperté bien descansado. -> 体がよく休まっておきた

Se usa también como aumentativo también, parecido al muy:
Sumergilo hasta que este bien empapado.  －＞　メチャ浸すまで沈めて。　(このbienはmuyと一緒だ、「よく」のほうが正しくかどうか考えている感じ、このbienにはない)
Terminé el trabajo bien cansado -> 仕事を終わるのは、（よく）メチャ疲れた
  Me desperté bien descansado. -> 体がメチャ休まっておきた

El significado de yoku para mí, sería "bienmente". No existe en castellano, y bien ya es un adverbio. Pero...　うーんとね日本語で： bienmenteを聞くと、よくみたいな感じがする、スペイン語にない言葉でも


----------



## kikou

Hola, SpiceMan  Muchas gracias por contestarme.



			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> よい es bueno (adjetivo)
> よく es bien (adverbio)
> 
> Buenamente no significa lo mismo, porque son distintos idiomas. Pero serían ambos casos el adverbio que corresponde al adjetivo "bueno".
> ⇒Entiendo.
> 
> Los matices (ニュアンス) son distintos en los dos idiomas. De hecho, no se me ocurre ejemplo para decir "buenamente" excepto en contextos que significaría *30%素直に, 70%親切に.*
> ⇒Lo siento mucho, pero.....no entiendo bien...
> 
> El problema es que "bien" y yoku no son 100% lo mismo.
> Estoy hablando bien -> チャント話している
> Me encuentro seguido con él -> 彼とよく会う、　よく出会う
> Canta bien -> 上手く歌う
> Lo pensé bien -> （それのことを）よく考えた　や　思案した
> Lo pasé bien -> 楽しかった　よく過ごした
> ¡Qué memoria (que tenés)! -> よく覚えているね！ (記憶能力がいいな！　すごい記憶！　など)
> Me desperté bien descansado. -> 体がよく休まっておきた
> 
> Se usa también como aumentativo también, parecido al muy:
> Sumergilo hasta que este bien empapado. －＞　メチャ浸すまで沈めて。　(このbienはmuyと一緒だ、「よく」のほうが正しくかどうか考えている感じ、このbienにはない)
> Terminé el trabajo bien cansado -> 仕事を終わるのは、（よく）メチャ疲れた
> Me desperté bien descansado. -> 体がメチャ休まっておきた
> ⇒Gracias por tus explicaciones.  Tengo que estudiar más!!!
> 
> El significado de yoku para mí, sería "bienmente". No existe en castellano, y bien ya es un adverbio. Pero...　うーんとね日本語で： bienmenteを聞くと、よくみたいな感じがする、スペイン語にない言葉でも
> ⇒A mí también me parece que sí.


----------



## SpiceMan

kikou said:
			
		

> Hola, SpiceMan  Muchas gracias por contestarme.


De nada 


			
				kikou said:
			
		

> SpiceMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los matices (ニュアンス) son distintos en los dos idiomas. De hecho, no se me ocurre ejemplo para decir "buenamente" excepto en contextos que significaría *30%素直に, 70%親切に.*
> ⇒Lo siento mucho, pero.....no entiendo bien...
Click to expand...

A ver... 良い significa bueno. El adverbio que corresponde a 良い es 良く. Y el que corresponde a bueno y es bien. 

Buenamente también es adverbio, y también está relacionado con el adjetivo bueno/a. Pero el significado es distinto:
"A pesar de ser las 4 de la mañana, nos abrió la puerta buenamente" - 午前４時だったのに、素直に　や　親切にドアを開けてくれました
"Buenamente, el hombre nos explicó como llegar al teatro." - 親切に、その人が美術館までの行き方を教えてくれました
＿＿

"De hecho, no se me ocurre ejemplo para decir "buenamente" excepto en contexto (en) que significaría 30%素直に、70%親切に." 
- 実は、（ちょっと素直っぽくて親切に）３０％素直に７０％親切にの意味としての"buenamente"以外（"buenamente"を）言う場合（文脈）が出てこない


----------

